# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RIJEKA - radionica o platnenim pelenama

## Sun

U utorak, 29.01.2008. s početkom u 16.30 sati, u Domu zdravlja u Cambierievoj ulici br. 2 na II katu, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 091 154 77 33 ili 098 172 4495. 
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## Sun

hop

----------


## ra

:Bouncing:

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## flower

:D

----------


## Sun

vidimo se danas...

----------


## Tia

cure bile ste divne iako me je maneken oduševio!

----------


## ra

hvala tia.
 :Heart:

----------

